# Sunrise



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the largest canvas I have ever worked on. It is 24x48 inches (61 x 122 cm). I'm thinking this might be the one I display at the bank in May. It's home is going to be over my fire place. What looks like a blue spot in the upper left corner is actually a reflection on the wet paint from my lamp that is next to the painting. There is no blue spot on it. That light spot in the center just a little to the right doesn't exist either. I don't know what caused that, but it has to be a reflection of light on the picture either coming from the camera flash or something else.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Great work Terry!

I love these colours! 

Lucy


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Lucy.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I love your work, but I think this one has become my favorite so far.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Me too Cricket. I think this one is my favorite too. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Alright, now you're going to have to start your own YouTube channel. This is great!!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You made me laugh. Thank you Dick.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just finished another picture with this composition. Actually I think the one before this came out better. (That's in my living-room). This one I'm going to put up at the flea market.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know which I prefer. They're both magnificent!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Dick.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Bang bang! Terry is getting close to perfection here >.<

I love both, but the 2nd looks brighter so I'll choose it.

Amazing work T!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great sunset! Gives me happy memories of my mother, this was her favorite color scheme.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan and FanKi


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is gorgeous @TerryCurley. I just think back to last summer, and compare, and OMG the difference is phenomenal. Your skills have grown so much!! :wink:

Will forever be a fan :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much LeighAnn.


----------

